# Ford 3000 Freeze Plugs



## hicksboy (May 2, 2013)

Is there a freeze plug inside the bell housing on a ford 3000? I have water leaking from around the starter and through the drain hole in the bottom of the bell housing.


----------



## adam1982 (Apr 14, 2015)

does anybody know what size freeze plug i need for a ford 3000


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello hicksboy & adam1982,

Welcome to the tractor forum. You will get better attention to Ford tractor questions by posting in the Ford/New Holland Tractor forum section. 

Yes, there are two freeze plugs (core plugs) in the rear of the engine, one behind the flywheel that requires a split between engine and transmission. I think that you can get to the other (in rear of head) by stripping away sheet metal, etc. See attached items #4 & #13 on the attached parts diagram . Item #4 is 1-3/4" diameter. Item #13 is either 1-3/4" 0r 1-1/2", probably based upon year of mfg. 

Actually, they are Core Plugs, originally used to clean the sand core out of the block casting. But, they also serve as freeze plugs (that's what most guys call them). 

There are two more freeze plugs on the right side of my engine. I didn't see any on the left side. You can measure these yourself.


----------



## tfletcher (May 29, 2016)

How can I change the freeze plug behind the fuel pump without removing the pump?


----------

